# Drop down (granny) stirrup leathers



## Irishcobs (30 September 2008)

My boss has these stirrup leathers that the left one drops down. It is on a hook and when you take it off it drops on a piece of webbing about 6-9 inches. Prefect for mounting when out hunting. He can't remember were he got them from so does anyone on here know where to get them?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (30 September 2008)

One of these??

http://www.thesaddlery.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=1032


----------



## Maesfen (30 September 2008)

You need a proper saddler so DH &amp; Rob's need not apply!!
Mine said he'd make me one but there must be nearer saddlers to you than Cheshire!


----------



## Irishcobs (30 September 2008)

No, these are in the stirrup leather. By the buckle is a little hook then the webbing and the rest of the leather underneath, when it is hooked up you don't see the webbing. It is really hard to explain.

MFH_09 do you think a good saddler will make me one if I show them what I want?


----------



## druid (30 September 2008)

Berney Bros. over here make them - they usually have some made up. They have a website if you google and I should imagine would mail them to you.


----------



## Irishcobs (30 September 2008)

Brill thanks Druid.


----------



## ajb123 (30 September 2008)

I had one of these when I bought my first horse (bought his saddle with him) it was absolutely great BUT he was a bit of an exuberant bucker when out hunting and one day he bucked so hard the hook undid - I nearly fell off - pretty scarey!  Just after that I had my tackroom broken into and all my tack was stolen.  When I tried to replace the hook up stirrup leather the saddler I used knew what it was but wouldnt make me on on Health &amp; Safety regs!!  Would love another one as I am granny age now!!!!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (1 October 2008)

The LegUp stirrup extenders are really good and no H&amp;S probs!


----------



## Irishcobs (1 October 2008)

The problem with those though is when you have to get off quick to open a gate and jump on and go, the drop down stirrup can be quickly unhooked and hooked back up as you go, the leg up you would have to bend down to detach.


----------



## seche (1 October 2008)

They are the BEST THINGS EVER I have my Mums one and she lets me borrow it!  - its a small one and not bulky under the leg! and never comes undone even on exuberant pointers! - AMAZING BIT OF KIT though sadly cant tell you where on earth it came from as its older than I am!!!


----------



## JessPickle (1 October 2008)

I would love these for my 17.1hh, out hacking if I have to get off then get back on it can be hell!! and those stirrup extenders are completely useless as you need to bend right down to take them off!!


----------



## Solstar (5 October 2008)

we sell them at work... google fox saddlers and we'll send one out to you.


----------

